# Accidents and Incidents



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Table saw. My left hand index and middle finger got caught 

Story was I worked nights as a bouncer so I got to bed @4 am. At 9 am (on a sunday). One of my buddies called me and said his flooring guys didn't show up on site and he had a deadline and asked for me to help out installing hardwood. Being the "too good for my own good" kinda guy, I went. He was working with a cheap old table saw (no stand, no guide and no guard). I always get on people's case about working with crappy tools and general safety but since my buddy was anal and not receptive to any form of constructive criticism, I kept my trap shut and got on. I was cutting an end piece (1" cut) and well (my own stupid fault) I didn't drop the saw to the thickness of the wood and left a 1" out. That 1" took off the tips of both fingers (nails gone) and it's not fun! That night at the hospital there were 8 other table saw accidents. I've looked into table saw safety and found a saw that shuts off the instant your skin comes in contact...it's awesome. I'll find the link and post it in the tools section (if I can figure it out). But yeah, that's my story.


----------

